# Vaccine card, pay, what do I do?



## TheLycan (May 12, 2022)

SO i am a overnighter and i never have a chance to confront HR or anyone that could help me with that vaccine card for the extra pay. they nevber pickup during the day either so im at a loss. someone told me i could do this by myself on workday or something? what exactly should I do?


----------



## gracefulfillment (May 12, 2022)

To get paid for receiving your shots, that's something HR has to put into the system. The only thing on workday is verifying your vaccination status, but that won't get you paid for it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 12, 2022)

Good luck, my HR quit before ever paying me... it's a friends and family benefit. And yeah, I was the first person in my store to get the shot.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 12, 2022)

Tell your tl or etl. You got shot & show the card.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 12, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Good luck, my HR quit before ever paying me... it's a friends and family benefit. And yeah, I was the first person in my store to get the shot.


You can still get paid. Show your card to your tl or etl.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2022)

Your HR expert can key the time.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 14, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can still get paid. Show your card to your tl or etl.


I know, but after at least 8 attempts (including pictures e-mailed) I'm done, its no longer a good ROI


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 14, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I know, but after at least 8 attempts (including pictures e-mailed) I'm done, its no longer a good ROI


I am sorry for your issues. My etl & hr were on point through this madness.


----------



## Bablo (Nov 21, 2022)

Make sure you get you're french fries too...


----------

